# The Detailing World Showdown - Enter in the Showdown Section.



## WHIZZER

The Detailing World Showdown - Live Finals at Waxstock - The Golden Tickets ....

Great Prizes to be WON with first Price being £500 in CASH and OVER £200 of other prizes!

This is a DETAILING competition - not the best mod, wheels or original chasis - it is a paint, chrome, metal, trim, engine bay and interior cleanliness. The competition is open to anyone; pro, not-pro, all show and FTDs.
- (Anybody Can Enter Pro or amateurs )

We want 16 cars with 4 reserves for the DW show and shine competition to be held at WAXSTOCK -

To Enter you car - showing the process on how you cleaned it and the end results ( Please do not mention products used just the process, entries will be removed or censored if you do....) -

20 cars will be picked and then polled for the top 16 with 4 cars as reserves - the top 16 cars will need to be able to go to Waxstock Finals to show off their car in all its glory and At Waxstock, the Top 16 will be gradually eliminated until a winner triumphs.

Lots of Fantastic prizes to be won from the sponsors on the day .......

1) The Car needs to be available for the weekend of Waxstock. Dont enter if your car will not be available for the show. 
2) Car should be 'prepared substantially by the entrant'
3) 7 pictures maximum please
4) Cars will be polled on DW and then the top 16 to be chosen on Facebook. (4 reserves)
5) Rules can be changes at our discretion

So let see those cars :thumb:

Competition will close July 22th and then the poll will run for approx 10 days ....


----------



## JenJen

I would like to enter  when do pics need to be submitted?


----------



## WHIZZER

JenJen said:


> I would like to enter  when do pics need to be submitted?


they need to be in by the 22nd but dont leave it till the end to get them submitted :thumb:


----------



## JenJen

My car is getting done next weekend when I have access to a double garage for the whole weekend so leaves me good time to submit, who car is getting fone for the summer  

I'm going to waxstock anyhoo so would be nice to have a female represent the club as well


----------



## ads2k

What about someone who already has a car upto a pretty good standard already that can't show process pictures  ???

Also will the scores be graded accordingly for age of car/usage etc.. ??


----------



## WHIZZER

ads2k said:


> What about someone who already has a car upto a pretty good standard already that can't show process pictures  ???
> 
> Also will the scores be graded accordingly for age of car/usage etc.. ??


Ads Im sure you can enter wil some good pics and perhaps some with just it being washed and your process :thumb:


----------



## chrisc

what about vans or bikes?


----------



## WHIZZER

chrisc said:


> what about vans or bikes?


let me check - think it will be ok but need to seehow it will effect the showdown :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

Wish mine was up to standard.... Oh well, roll o n October when I'll be SORNing it, and doing a "mini restoration"


----------



## WHIZZER

-Mat- said:


> Wish mine was up to standard.... Oh well, roll o n October when I'll be SORNing it, and doing a "mini restoration"


you never know if its good enough unless you enter :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

chrisc said:


> what about vans or bikes?


yep all good :thumb: small size vans are fine we can't get big transit /sprinter/crafter style though


----------



## WHIZZER

Waiting to see the first entries ....


----------



## Tank

What pics need to be supplied?


----------



## WHIZZER

Tank said:


> What pics need to be supplied?


Enter you car - showing the process on how you cleaned it and the end results ( Please do not mention products used just the process, entries will be removed or censored if you do....)


----------



## JenJen

Cant I post a pic of how it will look? My car is a daily and will be detailed before the show... got a old thread which I updated but at work and cant load photobucket


----------



## WHIZZER

JenJen said:


> Cant I post a pic of how it will look? My car is a daily and will be detailed before the show... got a old thread which I updated but at work and cant load photobucket


Jen if it shows the process and the end results then get them posted remember around 7 photos max please


----------



## JenJen

awesome  i was planning on doing everything at the weekend but want to hold off as my alloys were going away to be refrubed while I waited for my new deep dish alloys (bling tastic) but rather keep them hidden away for this is i get selected  

Ill get this sorted tonight :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Wheres all the entries then ? Looking forward to seeing the first attempts put up this weekend hopefully !!! 

Remember we will be choosing all sort to go through to the final 16

First entry will get an OCD DW sticker .....


----------



## magpieV6

I'll have a crack! Sorry If I have done it wrong!?


























































:thumb:


----------



## ads2k

Nice one Dawn, looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

I'll have a crack too..

Power rinsed, snow foamed, wheels cleaned, 2BM wash, power rinsed in between each process, dried with filtered water 0ppm via watering can.










The whole interior was hoovered before being fully steam cleaned. The mats were all wet-vac'd.










End result...














































There we have it :thumb:

Apologies if image quality is rather low but all were taken on iPhone.

Aaron


----------



## Trip tdi

That is one mega super clean Lupo GTI, best I have seen in the VW line, looks better than brand new, so much vibrancy and Gloss from the paint and the interior is super clean as well.

This is one car that gets me tinkling with sensation and pride, place this car for the show and shine event in Waxstock Aaron, honestly I have never seen a better looking Lupo GTI as Aarons in my life , they are getting rarer as the year go's ahead :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

Stripped, restored, repainted, wet sanded, machine polished, washed, LSP....

Really do I need to go on??? 

You all know this little lady I am sure.....best be taking this as my official entry then


----------



## AaronGTi

^^^ 7 pics maximum...


----------



## nick_mcuk

So how come on a site full of talented Pro detailers and amateurs there are only 2 entries so far??

Bit of a surprise considering the number of folk that post in the showroom!!!

Come on people get yourselves entered!


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks those that have entered so far


----------



## ABC Detailing

*Racing Blue Renaultsport Clio 200*

My entry!

The usual stuff, Pre-wash, Wheels & Arches cleaned, 2BM, Decontaminated, DA Polished, waxed, Glass cleaned inside and out & sealed, Wheels sealed and tyres dressed.
Interior vacuumed, dash and plastics cleaned and protected, leather cleaned and protected, fabrics cleaned and protected.

Here's the pictures.





































Interior























































A nice little beading shot.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Careful AaronGTi will start moaning about too many pictures there LOL 

Clio looks nice though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABC Detailing

Lol my bad, feel free to delete ones that don't do the car justice!


----------



## AaronGTi

Meeh, it's no hard to read the rules on the OP


----------



## ABC Detailing

Apologies, feel free to remove my entry then as I can't edit it. 

It's hardly the end of the world..


----------



## nick_mcuk

Dont worry about it...


----------



## Thug Pug

Hi, I have not been detailing (or trying to!) for very long so don't know if my car would be good enough for this. The car is a 1990 205 CTI with original paint except the floor and wheel arches which I have redone to brighten them up a little. I have not been able to take outside pics due to having a 205 with its gearbox stripped out blocking the CTI in the garage so I have included some pics when it was used by a Peugeot dealer to launch the new Peugeot 208.


























































Thanks for looking Robert.


----------



## nick_mcuk

I would say jesus wept man do you ever use that??


----------



## ABC Detailing

Blaaaaady hell. Cracking job pal!


----------



## ads2k

The Pugs are both fantastic :thumb:

Far too good :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

chapppers11 said:


> Apologies, feel free to remove my entry then as I can't edit it.
> 
> It's hardly the end of the world..


Dont delete your entry you stand a good chance!

John


----------



## nick_mcuk

Johnnyopolis said:


> Dont delete your entry you stand a good chance!
> 
> John


Not what you said to me John 

(Joke)

Seriously let's get some more entries.....what about some of the professionals.....or are they scared that us amateurs might show them up 

I would have though AutoFinesse, Miracle Detail and Valet Magic would be entering into this competition.....bloody good advert for their work!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yowfailed

Basically, gave the wee beasty a wash an brush up :lol:


----------



## steview

Heres my entry 
A Renault 5 Gtt I detailed for a friend for as photoshoot at Santa pod the car was
Snow foamed
Washed
Clayed wheels 
Removed wheels
2 stage correction
Then sealed 















































Then after a few runs 








Fingers crossed I'm so excited


----------



## nick_mcuk

Nice one man!

A good mate of mine is currently restoring a Tungsten Grey R5GTT


----------



## steview

nick_mcuk said:


> Nice one man!
> 
> A good mate of mine is currently restoring a Tungsten Grey R5GTT


Thanks nick we've recently finished a tungey one completely back to oe standard have such a soft spot for these


----------



## Tank

Where is wax stock and when? Is it as my car gets sorn in september


----------



## WHIZZER

August 26th peterborough arena


----------



## Tank

Fair trek from cheshire that ill see what the funds are like v6 will eat my money if i get through


----------



## WHIZZER

but the prizes you win could make up for that ;-)


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

I am liking some of the entrants , 

man those pugs are something else. 

I should / may have one of my cars at the show . 

If we are lucky maybe even a re-painted and detailed to the last degree Ferrari Enzo 

i will be speaking with owner this weekend :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Derekh929

Kelly @ KDS said:


> I am linking some of the entrants ,
> 
> man those pugs are something else.
> 
> I should / may have one of my cars at the show .
> 
> If we are lucky maybe even a re-painted and detailed to the last degree Ferrari Enzo
> 
> i will be speaking with owner this weekend :thumb:
> 
> kelly


Kelly now that sound like it would make it worth a trip


----------



## Tank

Ill give it a bash heres my 7

Washed rinsed dryed. Then jacked up washed rinsed dried then polish applied to underneath along with sealant. Wheels sealed back down then waxed and sealed after 4 days of underneath intense cleaning. Engine wiped down then waxed and sealed. Interior vaccumed then shampoo applied.






















































Lee


----------



## nick_mcuk

Kelly @ KDS said:


> I am liking some of the entrants ,
> 
> man those pugs are something else.
> 
> I should / may have one of my cars at the show .
> 
> If we are lucky maybe even a re-painted and detailed to the last degree Ferrari Enzo
> 
> i will be speaking with owner this weekend :thumb:
> 
> kelly


I need to get underneath mine as its not very white underneath 

Nice to have a compliment from you though

Loving the Sierra 4x4 Tank...god we are gonna have some epic retro metal in this competition.....If we all make it we need to have a proper retro photo shoot before we all go our separate ways 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nicp2007

nick_mcuk said:


> Not what you said to me John
> 
> (Joke)
> 
> Seriously let's get some more entries.....what about some of the professionals.....or are they scared that us amateurs might show them up
> 
> I would have though AutoFinesse, Miracle Detail and Valet Magic would be entering into this competition.....bloody good advert for their work!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


the problem is the pro's will find it hard to enter this as it means spending time on there own cars and that means not getting paid when it is the busiest time of the year for them :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

nicp2007 said:


> the problem is the pro's will find it hard to enter this as it means spending time on there own cars and that means not getting paid when it is the busiest time of the year for them :thumb:


What and they couldn't ask one of their customers?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tank

nick_mcuk said:


> I need to get underneath mine as its not very white underneath
> 
> Nice to have a compliment from you though
> 
> Loving the Sierra 4x4 Tank...god we are gonna have some epic retro metal in this competition.....If we all make it we need to have a proper retro photo shoot before we all go our separate ways
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah would be awesome to get a massive retro shoot of the golden oldies haha.


----------



## Tank

I may even put some pics up of the loeb c2 when its done soon if can get the wheels refurbed and get underneath in time and get some painting done.


----------



## AaronGTi

Well my car is used daily and does 300 miles a week so does that rule me out?
No way is underneath my car gonna look like any of those :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk

Phew.....I dont feel so worried now


----------



## J1ODY A

AaronGTi said:


> Well my car is used daily and does 300 miles a week so does that rule me out?
> No way is underneath my car gonna look like any of those :lol:


I feel your pain - my car is 'clean' it's just not 'DW clean' :thumb:

If you have a 'whose got the most stone chips on their car' competition then I have a chance :lol:

The Pug GTI & CTI were my childhood dream car - well a dream I thought was obtainable when I was in my teens... never did get one but they are stunning.


----------



## magpieV6

Blimey, I may have to withdraw!!!!!

stunners on here guys!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Naaaa get the Veee entered Dawn!


----------



## WHIZZER

Chaps just get them entered - you never know who will make it !!!!


----------



## nick_mcuk

WHIZZER said:


> Chaps just get them entered - you never know who will make it !!!!


I have 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ads2k

You all *must* be in as 16 haven't entered yet 

Some proper stunners, with real attention to detail, a credit to you all :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6

I have 2 blobs of crap right on the bottom side of my filler cap but I cannot remove it for the love of god! Taken the allen screws out & everything!

Its bugging me


----------



## Tank

magpieV6 said:


> I have 2 blobs of crap right on the bottom side of my filler cap but I cannot remove it for the love of god! Taken the allen screws out & everything!
> 
> Its bugging me


Paint it lol


----------



## nick_mcuk

Tank i think that would make Dawn go into orbital OCD.

Poor little thing would be doing her nut!!


----------



## Tank

That could be true lol. The down side to being an ocd sufferer I suppose


----------



## Tazz

this looks to be good, looking forward to it

my car is spottlessly clean, but the bodywork is tatty with scratches and lacquer peal, so i wont be entering, lol, ordered my tickets though


----------



## Brazo

btt, 20 days left guys get the entries in :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

Yeah come on people.....get some of those showroom post cars entered....more the merrier I say.....hummm I must go Poke Catho to get the Carlton entered!


----------



## steview

Still proper nervous about showing my work off in front of u guys if I get through


----------



## WHIZZER

Prizes will be worth entering


----------



## nick_mcuk

WHIZZER said:


> Prizes will be worth entering


I bet if you mentioned what the prizes were it would make more enter! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Sounds interesting, I may just come along to this.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I really want to enter my wet sanded Golf but I have no time coming up to the show to prep it 


DSC03986 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC03976 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Waxstock

nick_mcuk said:


> I bet if you mentioned what the prizes were it would make more enter!


how bout £500 cash and prizes from all the official partners - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=271290 8)


----------



## nick_mcuk

Hubba hubba!!


----------



## zsdom

Might as well enter, nothing to lose!!

Foamed, washed clayed, DA polished & sealed





































Will also give me a kick up the **** to get the little bits sorted that need doing!


----------



## Tank

Dear god its going up on axle stands again me thinks lol


----------



## cortinajim

Nothing to lose might as well put the old green machine in
Never been foam washed ,wet sanded or machine polished 
All done by hand every week to get it ready for its next show ,all with run of the mill products


----------



## nick_mcuk

Love the Fester...as for the 'Tina....pack your cars up boys we have a winner...pointless us all entering! 

That 'Tina is just simply awesome!


----------



## Tank

Nick ill still give it a crack lol. Mine is the same as that not wet sanded machine polished not been painted all original and elbow grease applied with a little bit of blood sweat and tears mixed in too haha.


----------



## Tank

Awesome looking tina though stunning


----------



## nick_mcuk

Mine never gets foamed but it has been machined but that was to remove some defects from the respray


----------



## cortinajim

Photos allways make them look better than they are
I think i will be well out of my depth in this comp
Just hope all entries have to drive to the show as i will be ,never been on a trailer ,it has now done 157,000 miles and counting


----------



## Tank

Same mate never trailered the sierra has 98,700miles on it now few little defects but cant grumble as its been in the family since 1992 and 90% of the work was done by the family in the garage couple of sleepless nights haha. You going ford fair this year? Im trying my luck at the concourse :s


----------



## Tank

Nick thats thats to be expected tbh. I may brave a little machine polish but old paint and a buffer = may regret it, so elbow grease maybe the road for me as its always been that way someone keyed it at a show and luckly it came out with some compound on a cloth phew.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Pugly will be driven up she ain't no trailer queen!  It's quite a drive for me too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tank

How far you got to go?


----------



## nick_mcuk

Its about 120 miles each way for me!


----------



## Tank

Think im 140 each way too trek on are you south or north?


----------



## Thug Pug

Its around 410 each way for me 

Robert.


----------



## cortinajim

Tank said:


> Same mate never trailered the sierra has 98,700miles on it now few little defects but cant grumble as its been in the family since 1992 and 90% of the work was done by the family in the garage couple of sleepless nights haha. You going ford fair this year? Im trying my luck at the concourse :s


No sorry not going to Ford Fair as they changed the date and it is on our Mk1 cortina weekend at Statford on Avon ,so have to go there as it is the Cortina 50th anniversary this year
Good luck with the concours ,i have a few awards from it
Mine also has a few defects ,only the second owner ,now owned 22 years
Going to Glamis Castle this weekend ,another mud bath for it


----------



## steview

Luck for me only 60 miles


----------



## steview

nick_mcuk said:


> Love the Fester...as for the 'Tina....pack your cars up boys we have a winner...pointless us all entering!
> 
> That 'Tina is just simply awesome!


Haha true


----------



## Tank

Thug Pug said:


> Its around 410 each way for me
> 
> Robert.


Wow thats a fair old trek


----------



## nick_mcuk

Thats his fault for living in Scotland


----------



## DrDax

I might as well bring the mustang along. 
Gives me a couple of weekends to give it a going over. And I need to polish the exhaust (not just the tips, but all of it) looks like I'll b spending all my time under it lol. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AmiLady

heres my go 

my DIY show car. wheels, interior, engine bay and air install all done by me 
i re trimmed my door cards last night so they are not in any pics
Porsche tombstones are my current seat

got a sneaky pic in there of me on the Dodo stand at mod nats last year


----------



## nick_mcuk

How cool is that Green Lupo.....not really into modified stuff but that is so cool!


----------



## WHIZZER

Another great entry = come on lads put your cars into this the prizes are great and who knows how it will be judge in the first rounds etc


----------



## Tank

Im with you on that whizzer get them entered


----------



## J1ODY A

Ami - I see a modified lupo similar to that most days up and down A12


----------



## sean20

i better hurry up and get a few coats on my corsa to enter 

just hope this rain stops


----------



## AmiLady

Sorry not me


----------



## BellUK

Might consider exchanging my car early, brand new car for the weekend of waxstock, has to be positive :lol:

good competition tho :thumb:


----------



## shuggett

*Golf Wet Sanded and Polished*

Here's my entry, I'm an amateur that has been trained by Kelly (KDS).
This is my Golf that I fully wet sanded.
































































I'd like to wish all entrants good luck!!

Steve


----------



## Admin

To enter the Showdown start your own thread here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=267


----------

